# Grizzly G1023RLW vs. G0690



## thor54 (Jan 15, 2010)

I am going to replace my old 12" Craftsman Table Saw with a Grizzly. what is the difference between these two saws of similar price. thanks


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Grizzly G0690 and G1023 differences try this post


----------

